# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Diaspora shqiptare dhe roli i saj

## Albo

Me rritjen e fluksit te emigrimit te shqiptareve nga trojet e tyre ne drejtim kryesisht te Perendimit, rritet edhe numri i shqiptareve qe sot punojne, mesojne e jetojne ne diaspore. E hapa kete teme per te diskutuar mbi rolin qe diaspora ka luajtur ne avancimin e interesave tona kombetare:

- rolin qe diaspora ka luajtur ne te shkuaren
- rolin qe diaspora po luan aktualisht
- rolin qe diaspores i takon te luaje ne te ardhmen

Dhe meqe jemi duke diskutuar mbi diasporen, desha tu shtroj edhe disa pyetje te pergjithshme:

*1. Cfare perfaqeson Diaspora?
2. Cilat jane qendrat kryesore te diaspores shqiptare ne bote
3. Sa e organizuar eshte diaspora shqiptare ne qendrimet e saj dhe a flet ajo me nje ze te perbashket per problemet kombetare?
4. Cilat jane vlerat e diaspores shqiptare?
5. Cilat jane problemet qe has diaspora shqiptare?
*

Albo

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Ne te kaluaren diaspora shqipfolese krijoi Shqiptaret.

Ne te tashmen diaspora sherben per mbajten lart Frymen e Shqiptarit.

Problemet: Krahinorizmi, mungesa e statusit te emigrantit ('letrat' e famshme)

shendet 

Qafo Arnauti

----------


## bani

patjeter qe diaspora perben nje element shume te rendesishem te kombit shqipetar.kjo per shume arsye ,ekonomike ,sociale, kulturore 
sikur shqipetaret te mos kishin emigruar ,mbase shume gjera do te ishin komplet ndryshe.
diaspora perfaqeson per mua nje patriotizem te shqipetareve ne mergim , sepse nuk do te ekzistonte diaspore nqs shqipetaret nuk do te mbanin syte dhe zemren nga atdheu i tyre ..
diaspora shqipetare ka luajtur nje rol te rendesishem dhe shpesh here vendimtare per te ardhmen e kombit 
mos te harrojme se nga diaspora erdhi she Skenderbeu,po ashtu dhe Ismail Qemalie shume te tjere.
por sot shume gjera kane ndryshuar dhe diaspora shqipetare ,ku qendrat me te forta me sa di une jane ne amerike gjermani zvicerr dhe greqi  dhe angli, mund te themi se eshte ne nje kaos per mbijetese , shume nga arsyet jane te njohura si deshira per t'u bere si amerikan apo si gjerman etj. 
por perseri eshte nje ndihme e madhe per shqiperine qe njerez me pervoje perendimore te sjellin ne shqiperi ato qe ka me shume nevoje shqiperia , si kulture perendimore dhe pse jo dhe para <ndonje investim>
naten !

----------


## diikush

Mendoj se diaspora e tanishme shqiptare ka mungesa organizimi; te pakten ne usa. Ketu jane me dhjetra e qindra mijera shqiptare mbase, por ka shume pak organizim dhe dashamiresi per organizim dhe njohje me bashkatdhetaret.

----------


## BOKE

DIASPORA NUK ESHTE E NJERKËS

Historia jonë gjithëkombëtare zgjidhjet dhe fatet e saj në momentet kyçe të historisë i ka patur tek
intelektualë të zotë që më shumë kanë qenë të detyruar të jetojnë në dhe të huaj kjo diktuar nga faktorët politikë brenda vetë Shqipërisë. Të mos harrojmë se vëllezërit Frashëri. Jeronin de Rada, Luigj Gurakuqi e plot pinjollë të tjerë të Rilindjes sone Kombëtare si dhe Ismail Qemali, Fan Noli apo Faik Konica, Gjergj Fishta, Martin Camaj e shumë të tjerë që spo i përmendim kanë bërë për çështjen tonë kombëtare më shumë se vetë politika dhe politikanët tanë brenda kufijve të Shqipërisë etnike. Në këtë shkrim nuk po ndalemi thjesht në këto fakte historike që tashmë njihen nga të gjithë por duam të prekim sadopak plagët që dhembin në shpirtin e diasporës sonë vlerën e të cilave e ka injoruar edhe vetë shteti ynë.

Së pari diaspora e vjetër dhe ajo e re si bartësja me e mirë e frymës patriotike, me trup jeton e shpërndarë në katër anët e globit e ngulur me rrënjë diku thellë e diku sipërfaqësor, diku me një numër më të madh e diku më pak në numër, diku më gjuhën e saj origjinale dhe diku më gjuhë të tjetërsuar, shpirtërisht jeton me afshin e tokës mëmë dhe të njerëzve të saj. Dihet se me dëshirë askush nuk e lëshon dheun e vet e të marrë udhët e botës por janë një sërë kushtesh objektive e subjektive që i kanë detyruar gjithë këta intelektualë të zotë dhe tërë atë pjesë të mençur të trurit Shqiptar të rrjedhë duke kapërcyer tashmë edhe oqeane. Por edhe pse larg kjo diaporë, e këta intelektualë kurrë nuk heshtën duke punuar që fryma patriotike dhe ndjenja e atdhedashurisë kurrë të mos shuhej ndër breza shqiptarësh.

Së dyti diaspora jonë është bartësja më e madhe e trurit intelektual shqiptar që qëllimisht është harruar apo përbuzur nga vetë administrata e shtetit tonë. Nuk janë të paktë profesorët, doktorët, shkrimtarët, artistët, filozofët, ekonomistët, inxhinierët që shërbejnë në dhe të huaj dhe janë mjaft të respektuar për vlerën që kanë dhe punën që bëjnë. Por si është e mundur që sot në Shqipëri bëhet reformë dhe nuk kërkohen apo thirren në konsulta njerëz të tillë që jo vetëm njohin ekonominë e tregut apo strukturat e shtetit demokratik por ata janë të zhveshur edhe më shumë nga interesat private? Qeveritarët shqiptarë udhëtojnë e shohin se si shkojnë gjërat në Perëndim por ata harrojne qe në këto administrata gjenden edhe shqiptarë të zotë që fare mirë mund të shërbenin si një kontigjent konsultues për administratën shqiptare në këtë periudhë të stërgjatur tranzicioni.

Me sa duket injoranca në administratat tona nuk ka dëshirë që dikush tjetër tu përzihet, e aq më tepër intelektualë të diasporës pasi ua mësojnë të fshehtat vjedhjet e korrupsionin në punën e tyre. Së treti ka një koncept të gabuar për diasporën kur ajo trajtohet vetëm si burim financiar dhe i mohohet roli i saj aktiv në reformat. Kjo është disi e habitshme dhe jo pa qëllim që politikanë dhe individë të caktuar të veshur me pushtet i bëjnë vetëm thirrje diasporës: ejani të investoni pa marrë as të voglën iniciativë tu shpjegojnë apo edhe ta mbështesin diasporën kur është fjala për organizim, transparencë apo gjithëpërfshirje. Diaspora ka vërtet resurse ekonomike por ajo ka edhe
resurse intelektualo-njerëzore që të ngrejë një akademi të sajën që do të kishte qenë më më interes për vetë qeverinë se ekzistenca e një akademie të tillë do ti shërbente si një konsulencë e hapur transparente dhe mjaft dobiprurëse për reformat dhe tërë problemet që e preukupojnë çështjen shqiptare sot. Fodullizmi i klasës politike shqiptare nuk ka dëshirë të marrë parasysh një fakt të tillë pasi shumë shpejt një pjesë të mirë të këtyre politikanëve u bie vlera dhe humbin pozicionin qe kanë.

Së katërti është thënë disa herë që të ngrihet një ministri e cila do të merrej me problemet e diasporës por kjo ka qenë më shumë një thashethemnaje sesa një propozim që mund të bëhej realitet. Diaspora ka kapacitete intelektuale-financiare që mund të ndihmojnë por ajo njëkohësisht ka nevojë edhe për ndihmë. Po të hedhim sytë tek numri kaq i madh i shqiptarëve në Itali, apo Greqi për të mos shkuar shumë larg problemi më madhor është ai i shkollimit të fëmijëve në gjuhën amtare si një e drejtë e sanksionuar edhe në Kartën e Kombeve të Bashkuara. 

Por cila është puna që ka bërë shteti shqiptar në këtë drejtim për të sensibilizuar sadopak qeveritë e këtyre vendeve? Vitin e kaluar u mbajt edhe një konferencë në Bern të Zvicrës ku u trajtua me të madhe çështja e fëmijëve që nuk mësonin gjuhën amtare. Madje nga Shqipëria ishte edhe një delegacion me z.ministër të Arsimit, Luan Memushi ku u hodhën mjaft ide dhe u bënë shumë propozime konkrete. Por gjithçka mbeti në letër dhe askush se hapi më gojën. Duket se të gjithë u kënaqën me fjalët e bukura që u thanë dhe për më tepër ska nevojë. Mungesa e një dikasteri që do të merrej me riorganizimin e diasporës dhe bashkërendimin e punës me tërë ato klube shqiptarësh që nuk janë të pakët sigurisht do të kishte sjellë frytet e saja edhe në drejtim të mësimit të gjuhës amtare tek fëmijët tanë në botën perëndimore. Por kjo kërkon një trajtim ndryshe të çështjes që diaspora përfundimisht të mos trajtohet si bijë e njerkës ku përgjegjësinë të mos e marrë kush dhe interesat e grupeve politike në Shqipëri apo edhe në Kosovë, Mal të Zi apo Maqedoni të mos ndikojnë në përçarjen por bashkimin dhe forcimin e saj. Vetëm kështu diaspora do të kthehej edhe në një urë lidhje mes trojeve tona dhe Perëndimit.

Bujar Zhuri, 
"Shekulli"

----------


## BenAlbani

Cfare perfaqesonte dhe c'perfaqeson sot diaspora?

Per mendimin tim nuk duhet ngaterruar roli dhe trajtat dalluese te diaspores se hershme, me karakteristikat e emigracionit shqiptar te pasviteve '90. 

Diaspora e athershme, qofte pra emigrantet e periudhes se rilindjes e me pas te pavaresise kombetare, qofte te larguarit gjate, apo pas luftes se dyte boterore benin, pervec te tjerash edhe politike, ne emer te Shqiperise dhe Shqiptareve. Kjo pasi rregjimet qe qeverisnin trojet dhe popullin tone ne keto periudha konsideroheshin prej tyre si te jashteligjshme. 

Mendimi opozitar, apo kundershtar me keto rregjime mundi te gjente shprehje kryesisht ne diaspore, jo per arsye se te emigruarit ishin me te mire, me te zgjuar apo me patriote se ata qe jetonin ne Shqiperi, por sepse rregjimet ne fjale nuk lejonin dhe shtypnin ne gjirin e vet cdo mendim ndryshe. 

Emigracioni shqiptar i pas '90-es nuk ka arsye te "zeri ndryshe" i politikes shqiptare. Ai vazhdon te luaje nje rol madhor ne jeten e vendit kryesisht pasi mjetet financiare te prura nga emigrantet  perbejne burimin kryesor te te ardhurave kombetare.     

Qendrat e Diaspores dhe mendimi i saj perbashket.

Diaspora e sotme shqiptare nuk ka dhe nuk ka arsye te kete nje taban te perbashket ideologjik, apo cfaredolloj amalgami tjeter qe do te ndihmonte ne klasifikimin, analizimin dhe shpjegimin e karakteristikave te saj si te nje trupi te vetem. Per kete arsye une mendoj se eshte e pamundur dhe mbi te gjitha e kote te flasesh per "qendra" te diaspores, apo mendim te saj te perbashket rreth ceshtjesh te caktuara. 

Personalisht do ta konsideroja te kote organizimin e shqiptareve - te nenkuptuar ketu si teresia e shqiptareve - ne diaspore me synim promovimin e politikave te caktuara. Mendoj ama se mund te sjelle rezultat organizimi i shqiptareve ne nivel bashkesish lokale per te koordinuar mes tyre perpjekjet per integrim dhe permiresimin e kushteve te tyre te jeteses.

Problemet e diaspores.

Per mendimin tim problemet kardinale sot kane te gjitha trajta individuale dhe jo te te gjithe bashkesise. Shqiptaret pas '90-es kane emigruar dhe vazhdojne te emigrojne ne mase, jo me sepse ne shtetin  e tyre ju mungojne liria e demokracia, por sepse atje, ata dhe familjet e tyre nuk realizojne dot te ardhura te mjaftueshme per te jetuar ( apo per te jetuar mire ). 

Nder problemet qe shkaktojne kokecarje mes shqiptareve te diaspores se sotme une do permendja: sigurimin e dokumentave te qendrimit, ate te baneses dhe te vendit te punes, integrimin ne strukturat sociale ku kane emigruar etj. Pra te gjitha probleme individuale dhe praktike.

----------


## beni67

Per mendimin tim diaspora nuk ka  qene e nuk eshte ne lartesine qe kerkon koha dhe Atdheu. Dhe vertet nuk e di se si do jete ne te ardhmen. Po te kishim diasporen si duhet shume gjera do ishin ndryshe dhe me mire per te gjithe ne. Shpresoj qe Shqiptaret kudo qe jane ti vene gishtin kokes, te organizohen dhe te lene menjane ndasite qe i ndajne edhe atje larg ne dhe te huaj.

----------


## kalemi

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *
> - rolin qe diaspora ka luajtur ne te shkuaren
> - rolin qe diaspora po luan aktualisht
> - rolin qe diaspores i takon te luaje ne te ardhmen
> 
> *


-Diaspora ka luajtur te vetmin rol opozitar gjate periudhes totalitare.
-Aktualisht Diaspordha luan vetem rol publicitaro-dordolecor ne planin diplomatik dhe fluks te ardhurash te rendesise relative (qe i thith "vrima e zeze") ne planin ekonomik.
-Diaspores ne te ardhmen i takon t'u pergjigjet kerkesave aktuale qe ka vendi mbase duke tentuar te ndjeke modelin e ndonje lobi me te suksesshem.


Diaspora Shqiptare ne Amerike arriti peshen e saj maksimale ne kohen e arratisjeve dhe perndjekjeve masive te Hoxhes. Ai brez tashme eshte shuar plotesisht pa arritur te mbjelle asnje fare sinjifikative pas vetes. Aktualisht ajo eshte zevendesuar prej masash qe e sigurojne jetesen me pune krahu, te perqendruara keto kryesisht ne qendrat me te industrializuara te ha-merr-ik-es. 
Diaspordha gjendet totalisht e infektuar me baktere te mbjella nga regjimi totalitar, baktere te cilat jo vetem qe kane vegjetuar qyshkur ne organizmin e Diaspores reale por dhe qe gradualisht kane arritur dhe te udheheqin metabolizmin e organizmit ne fjale. 
Intelektualet e vertete qe konsiderohen si pjese e saj jane bere menjane pasi jane ndergjegjesuar deri ne palce per kushtet aktuale. Legjenda diaspordhike tashme mbijeton vec ne paditurine e disa te rinjve qe vazhdojne te jene ende te magjepsur nga legjendat kreshnike si dhe ne shtypin e shtypur. Konkretisht diaspordha eshte nen ndikim te plote te kushteve atmosferike kurse imazhi i saj s'eshte vec se nje tollombace qe fryhet e cfryhet ne funksion te fushatave politike ne Shqiperi nga te gjitha "palet".

----------


## martin_iden2001

se pari me lejoni qe ta pergezoj z. Albo per hapjen e kesaj teme te thelle dhe qe ne nje fare menyre, ne te ardhmen mund te kete edhe kuptim. Me postimet e tij ai duket djale ambicioz qe ne te ardhmen ndoshta do te mesoje te jete i mencur dhe ta qeverise popullin e Shqiperise.

Ti bie shkurt:
Fjalen diaspore mund ta zevendesojme me nje fjale qe te nenkuptoje emigracionin e perhershem jashte Shqiperie. Ky emigracion ka hallet e veta, dokumentat, vendet e punes stabilizimin e tj. 
Por kjo diaspore ka nje mision te madh nese do qe ta ndihmoje vendin: ka misonin qe aty ku ndodhet, ne USA, Kanada, Itali, Evrope e tj, ti beje te qarte mjediseve shteterore se pse eshte larguar nga Shqiperia, ti beje te qarte se eshte larguar nga Shqiperia ne pamje te pare per shkak te kushteve ekonomike, por kryesisht per shkak te klases politike qe krijon pamundesine ekonomike. Ne te gjithe duhet te bejme te qarte se ne jemi prova e gjalle se ne Shqiperi nuk jetohet, pra Perendimi dhe USA te mos harxhojne kot energji duke mbeshtetur qeverite shqiptare me financime qe shkojne ne xhepat e qeveritareve, por te punoje qe te largohet ajo klike politike, qe Shqiperia te behet e banueshme, dhe ne kete menyre ne kthehemi ne vendin tone, dhe nuk i biem ne qafe shteteve te tjera. Kaq, pra vetem kete lloj propogande mund te bejne emigrantet shqiptare.

Falemideres juve

----------


## gene

kot fare

Diaspora verteton faktin se ne shqiperi nuk ka njerez te afte t'a cojne perpara dhe ata qe jane tille largohen


(cdo diaspore ka kete efekt)

----------


## Zymyli

Pasi lexova shum komente te bere nga bashkeatdhetaret e mi shume prej tyre mu duken pa vend. Cfare ka bere e cfare ska bere diaspora jan pytje qe secili duhet ti pergjigjet vete. Eshte e vertete qe organizimi i diaspores shqiptare le shume per te deshiruar por kjo nuk do te thote qe s'ekziston. Megjithate sic dihet kjo diaspore ( e vjeter apo e re) eshte e perbere nga individe te cilet ne nje fare menyre kan ndihmuar atdheun e tyre. Menyrat te cilat kjo diaspore( individe) e kan ndihmuar jan te shumta. Mund te vecoj disa prej tyre, financiare( duke mbajtur familjen e tyre me te ardhura), atdhetare ( duke dale neper mitingje ose duke dhene ndihma financiare per te mire te atdheut), morale( duke arritur qellimet e tyre si individe ne cfaredo lloj fushe te jetes dhe duke i dhene Shqiperise nje emer te mire ne bote " vecoj studentet shqiptar qe jan duke studiuar ne collegje te huaja"). Ndoshta kto nuk jan shume por te pakten jan dicka qe secili prej nesh mund te krenohet, gjithashtu besoj qe priderit tane dhe vete atdheu yne duhet te krenohet me ne.

----------


## dodoni

Për vlerat e diasporës shqiptare në të kaluarën mendoj se të gjithë shqiptarët i dijnë ato kështu që nuk do të ndalem fare në të. 

Diaspora shqiptare në ditët e sotme: 

1. Diaspora arbëreshe në Itali- do të filloi me këtë diasporë sepse është e vetmja diasporë që numëron shekuj jashtë atdheut dhe ka arritur të ruaj identitetin kombëtar dhe siguroj këtë identitet edhe për brezat e ardhshëm përgjithmonë. 
Me diasporën arbëreshe neve duhet që vetëm të kemi një bashkëpunim më të madh të gjithanshëm në çështjet tona kombëtare që janë me interes për të gjithë ne. Diaspora e re shqiptare atje duhet që të organizohet më mirë dhe të lidhet më fort me arbëreshët për të ruajtur dhe siguruar ruajtjen e identitetit kombëtar por edhe bashkëpunimin me gjithë shqiptarët në përgjithësi. Atje duhet të filloi mësimi edhe i  gjuhës shqipe në shkollat që frekuentohen edhe nga nxënës shqiptar apo shkolla plotësuese shqipe si dhe nëpër kisha. 

2. Diaspora shqiptare në Greqi dhe Turqi- siç e dijmë edhe në këto vende kemi një diasporë të konsiderueshme që numëron më shumë se edhe vet shteti Shqiptar me Kosovën. Në Greqi, diaspora e vjetër dhe e re duhet të sigurojnë ruajtjen e identitetit kombëtar me zgjidhjen e problemit çam. Pra, hapja e shkollave shqipe dhe të drejtat kombëtare paralelisht tani me zgjidhjen e problemit çam. Pastaj, duhet një bashkëpunim i gjithanshëm mes gjithë shqiptarëve dhe kjo është çfarë kërkon dhe i duhet kësaj diaspore. 
Në Turqi kemi mbi 5 milion shqiptare dhe ata përveç organizimit nëpër disa shoqata nuk kanë kurrfarë organizimi për të siguruar ruajtjen e identitetit kombëtar. Atje mendoj duhet të ndërhyj shteti shqiptar me gjithë shqiptarët kudo që janë që edhe ata të sigurojnë të drejtat e tyre kombëtare që sigurojnë ruajtjen e identitetit të tyre kombëtar dhe bashkëpunimin e gjithanshëm gjithëshqiptar në funksion të interesave tona të përbashkëta kombëtare.

3. Diaspora shqiptare në përëndim- siç e dijmë edhe në këto vende tani kemi një komunitet disa milionësh shqiptare por që falë sistemeve qytetëruese dhe demokratike që këto vende zbatojnë, komunitetet tona atje kanë pothuajse të gjitha të drejtat kombëtare që sigurojnë ruajtjen e identitetit të tyre kombëtar. Para disa ditësh lexova se vetëm në Suedi kemi mbi 15000 nxënës shqiptar që fekuentojnë shkollat shqipe të financuara nga shteti dhe poashtu edhe në vendet tjera si Zvicër, Gjermani etj. Mirëpo edhe në këto vende lypset një organizim më i mirë i shqiptarëve (në Angli e disa shtete tjera edhe shkollat shqipe sepse nuk i kemi ende atje) që të jemi më në gjendje të sigurojmë bashkëpunimin e gjithanshëm gjithëshqiptar në funksion të interesave tona të përbashkëta kombëtare.

4. Diaspora shqiptaro-amerikane dhe kanadeze- sipas disa të dhënave kemi diku rreth 1 milion e gjysmë shqiptaro-amerikan që edhe pse kanë bërë shumë në organizimin e tyre lypset ende shumë. Në Amerikë kemi krijuar të kemi shoqata të forta por ende jo të gjitha në një kulm, gjë që duhet të bëhet sa më shpejt. Pastaj në shumë qytete kemi arritur të hapim shkolla shqipe dhe duhet që kjo të bëhet sa më shpejt në të gjitha qytetet. Kemi shumë kisha dhe institucione fetare në gjuhën tonë në shumicën e qyteteve kryesore amerikane.


Shteti shqiptar duhet që sa më parë të krijoj ministrinë e Shqiptarëve nëpër Botë që e kanë përmendur me dhjetëra herë deri tani dhe pastaj me ndihmën edhe të ministrisë së jashtme dhe veçanërisht ambasadave të ndihmoj në mirorganizimin e gjithorganizimin e komuniteteve shqiptare kudo që janë për t'i siguruar atyre të drejtat kombëtare që sigurojnë ruajtjen e identitetit kombëtar dhe bashkëpunimin e gjithanshëm gjithëshqiptar në funksion të interesave tona të përbashkëta shqiptare që më shumë se kushdo tjetër do të përfitoj kombi dhe shteti ynë shqiptar.

----------


## ATMAN

Diaspora shqiptare është pjesë e pandarë e qenies sonë kombëtare. Ajo, edhe pse e ndodhur fizikisht larg Shqipërisë dhe trojeve të tjera etnike shqiptare, vazhdimisht luajti një rol të rëndësishëm në zhvillimin e ngjarjeve jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në trojet e tjera shqiptare, duke u përpjekur që tërë potencialin e saj mendor, material dhe ekonomik të angazhonte në interes të çështjes sonë kombëtare. Në anën tjetër, Diaspora shqiptare numerikisht është shumë e madhe, saqë nuk mund të krahasohet me asnjë diasporë tjetër të thjeshtë të cilitdo popull qoftë, në proporcion me numrin e popullit tonë.
Numri i shqiptarëve në diasporë, të dëbuar në periudha të ndryshme kohore, mund të jetë i barabartë ose më i madh se numri i shqiptarëve në Shqipëri dhe trojet e tjera etnike shqiptare. Për këtë arsye, është në interesin tonë gjithëkombëtar që asaj pjese të popullatës sonë ti kushtohet kujdesi i duhur. Ajo e meriton këtë dhe ne i kemi borxh një gjë të tillë. Prandaj është mirë që kohët e fundit në shtypin dhe literaturën tonë po i kushtohet një kujdes më i madh. Në faqet e shtypit temat për diasporën janë gjithnjë e më të shpeshta. Megjithatë në këtë aspekt duhet të bëhet edhe më shumë.


Historiku i Diasporës shqiptare

Historiku i Diasporës shqiptare është i hershëm. Vetë pozita e vendit ku jetojnë shqiptarët, është e tillë që i bën ata të lëvizin në drejtime të ndryshme. Diaspora shqiptare është bukur heterogjene1 në dy pikëpamje, në pikëpamje të kohës së mërgimit si dhe në pikëpamje të regjionit prej nga kanë ardhur. Shikuar nga aspekti kohor, bashkësitë më të vjetra shqiptare i përbëjnë arbëreshët në Itali dhe arvanitët në Greqi. Të parët kanë arritur që për shekuj të ruajnë idenitetin e tyre, kurse të dytët, fatkeqësisht tash janë në fazën përfundimtare të asimilimit të plotë, edhe pse mbase ka shpresë që edhe kjo bashkësi të njohë një ringjallje sado të vogël. Në radhën e këtyre bashkësive të vjetra mund të hyjë pa mëdyshje edhe bashkësia shqiptare e Egjiptit. Pas këtyre vijnë bashkësitë shqiptare në Turqi, SHBA, Belgjikë, Australi e në ndonjë vend tjetër. Të fundit vijnë mërgimtarët e katër dekadave të gjysmës së dytë të shek. XX, një ekzod që për fat të keq vazhdon ende dhe e dëmton rëndë qenien tonë kombëtare. Shumica e tyre janë vendosur apo bëjnë përpjekje të vendosen në shtetet e ndryshme të Evropës Perëndimore, në SHBA dhe Kanada. Këtu vlen të përmendim edhe 500 mijë qytetarë të Shqipërisë, të cilët në fillim të viteve nëntëdhjetë, pas hapjes së Shqipërisë ndaj botës, u shpërgulën në Greqi, Itali si dhe në vende të tjera evropiane.
Varësisht nga koha e mërgimit, ndryshojnë edhe rrethanat e mërgimtarëve tanë, por mund të thuhet se ata që janë më të hershëm në mërgim, kanë mundësi të ofrojnë një përvojë që do tu ndihmonte atyre që kanë ikur më vonë, në shumë aspekte, kurse mërgimtarët e vonshëm mund të freskojnë diasporën me ndjenja më të freskëta kombëtare. Kuptohet, ata që e migrojnë më vonë, të vetmen mbështetje në fillim kanë tek ata që kanë emigruar më herët.
Në Diasporën tonë aty - këtu vërehen përpjekje që ndarjet që i janë imponuar popullit shqiptar në trojet e veta, të barten dhe të projektohen edhe në vendet e migrimit. Shpesh na bie të dëgjojmë të flitet për shqiptarët të Shqipërisë, shqiptarë të Kosovës, të Çamërisë, të Maqedonisë, të Malit të Zi, të Preshevës e kështu me radhë.
Ky lloj organizimi nganjëherë mund të vërehet edhe në kuadër të disa komunave a qyteteve prej nga janë shpërngulur shqiptarët. Ky organizim mund të vërehet në mënyrë të veçantë në diasporën tonë në Turqi, që funksionon në kuadër të klubeve kulturore apo shoqërive artistike.


Arbëreshët e Italisë

Ashtu siç e thamë edhe më lart, arbëreshët e Italisë paraqesin diasporën tonë më të vjetër, por ndoshta edhe më besnike, e cila ruajti traditat kombëtare brez pas brezi për pesë shekuj me radhë. Nga gjiri i saj dolën figura patriotike, të cilat lanë gjurmë të thella në historinë e kulturës sonë mbarëkombëtare. Me këtë rast mjafton të përmendim Jeronim de Radën si një figurë tejet e rëndësishme e kulturës dhe krijimtarisë sonë letrare. Po ashtu nuk mund të harrojmë pa përmendur edhe Garibaldin, i cili kur vendosej për fatin e Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve në përfundim të shekullit XIX-të e ngriti zërin shumë lartë për zgjidhjen e drejtë të çështjes shqiptare.
Ë shtë vështirë të dihet se cili është numri i vërtetë i arbëreshëve që jetojnë sot në Itali2. Mirëpo, sipas disa të dhënave, pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut, nga Shqipëria në Itali u shpërngulën 200.000 shqiptarë, të cilët u vendosën në Italinë Jugore, ku tani në Kalabri gjenden 180.000 arbëreshë të vendosur në 43 fshatra, dhe në Sicili 120.000 arbëreshë të vendosur në 36 fshatra.


Shqiptarët e Egjiptit

Në Egjipt që nga fillimi i shekullit XVIII, me vendosjen e Mehmet Ali pashës si vali i Egjiptit, numri i shqiptarëve atje ishte rritur vazhdimisht. Dinastia shqiptare e Mehmet Ali pashës kishte sunduar vendin e faraonëve për 150 vjet, nga viti 1805 deri më 1952. Meqenëse shumica e tyre ishin ushtarë, ata ishin shpërndarë edhe nëpër vise të tjera, si në Palestinë, Siri, Liban, Libi, Hixhaz, Jemen e Sudan. Këtë më së miri e vërtetojnë pasardhësit e shumë familjeve me origjinë shqiptare që jetojnë sot atje me mbiemrin Arnauti ose El-Albani.
Në Egjipt në fillim të shekullit njëzet ishte zhvilluar një veprimtari e gjerë e kulturës shqiptare, në veçanti në lëmin e publicistikës shqiptare, ku kishin parë dritën një numër i konsideruar i gazetave dhe revistave në gjuhën shqipe. Vlen të theksohet se gazetat si Toska, Besa, Sëpata, Shkreptima, botoheshin vetëm në Kairo, por edhe në qytetet e tjera më të vogla të Egjiptit, siç ishte qyteti Fejum, që tregon praninë e madhe të shqiptarëve në atë kohë në Egjipt. Po ashtu vlen të theksohet se bartës të aktiviteteve kulturore me një numër të madh ishin edhe shqiptarët e besimit ortodoks. Në Egjipt jetuan dhe vepruan edhe shkrimtarët tanë të mëdhenj Andon Zako  Çajupi, Filip Shiroka dhe Aleksandër Xhuvani.


Shqiptarët e Turqisë

Nuk ka dyshim se numri më i madh i shqiptarëve në periudha të ndryshme kohore është shpërngulur në Turqi. Shqiptarët në Turqi3 u vendosën në Stamboll, Izmir, Bursë, Manisë, Ajdin, Çanakala, Adapazar, Ankara, Kajser, Qemajl  Pasha, Bafër etj. edhe në 300 fshatra të Anadollit. Ata tejkalojnë numrin 1.500.000. Nëse llogaritet shtimi i tyre natyror, numri i tyre sot duhej të arrinte në 6.200.000(!).
Ndër personalitete4 të rëndësishme të kohës, që kanë jetuar dhe vepruar në Stamboll, mund të përmendim Pashko Vasë Shkodranin (1825-1892), Abdyl Frashërin (1839-1892) dhe dy vëllezërit e tij - Naimin (1846-1900) dhe Samiun (1850-1904), Namik Qemalin (1840-1888), shkrimtar i lindur në Tekirda, Abidin Pashë Dinon (1843-1908), Ismail Qemalin (1846-1919) si dhe shumë personalitete të tjera.


Shqiptarët e Amerikës

Për nga rëndësia, diaspora shqiptare e Amerikës zë një vend të privilegjuar6, për shkak se vetë Amerika gëzon sot një vend të priveligjuar në botë.
Numri i shqiptarëve7 të diasporës është rritur, sidomos vitet e fundit, megjithëse shifra të sakta nuk ka dhe nuk kanë për tu gjendur kurrë, për arsye se një pjesë e madhe e tyre kanë hyrë me pasaporta jugosllave, turke, greke, dhe në statistikat e INS (Zyrës së Imigracionit) figurojnë si të tillë. Kjo bën që regjistrimi i shqiptarëve të jetë gati i pamundur në këtë hapësirë.
Shumicën e shqiptarëve sot janë të përqendruar në Nju-Jork dhe lirisht mund të thuhet se ai është kryeqendër e diasporës shqiptare në Amerikë, që do të thotë se ka zënë vendin e Bostonit. Sot në Nju-Jork ka shkolla shqipe, jeta fetare ka marrë hov të madh me ndërtimin e vrullshëm të objekteve fetare të të gjitha besimeve, të cilat shërbejnë si vend tubimi dhe edukimi për shqiptarët e diasporës në Amerikë. Ato shërbejnë si qendra për edukimin shpirtëror të shqiptarëve si dhe qendra shkollore për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe. Vetëm në qytetin e Nju-Jorkut me rrethinë janë ndërtuar disa xhami. Pak vite më parë në Staten Island të Nju-Jorkut u hap një ndër xhamitë më të mëdha në SHBA, e cila në të njëjtën kohë shërben edhe si qendër shkollore e parë e këtij lloji për shqiptarët e SHBA-së. Në Amerikë edhe në të kaluarën, por edhe tash botohen gazeta e revista të ndryshme, të cilat janë mjeti më i mirë për mbajtjen e lidhjeve ndërmjet komunitetit shqiptar në Amerikë.
Diaspora në Amerikë, kohët e fundit është shumë aktive në sferën e politikës amerikane dhe kjo luajti rol tejet të rëndësishëm rreth njohjes së Administratës amerikane dhe opinionit amerikan me çështjen shqiptare. Për këtë qëllim në SHBA vepron lobi shqiptar8 i përfaqësuar në LQSHA (Liga Qytetare Shqiptaro-Amerikane) nën udhëheqjen e Xhozef Diogardit, si dhe NAAC me seli në Uashington, në krye të së cilës janë Ilir Zherka dhe Afërdita Rakipi; qëllimi i këtyre lobeve është komunikimi për së afërmi me Qeverinë Amerikane për kauzën shqiptare.


Shqiptarët në  Evropë

Këtu nuk duhet harruar as disaspora shqiptare në shtetet e Evropës Perëndimore, e vendosur atje në vitet gjashtëdhjetë e shtatëdhjetë të shekullit të kaluar për të gjetur punë. Me kalimin e kohës dhe me keqësimin e situatës në trojet shqiptare, ata morën dhe familjet e tyre. Kjo bëri që ata të mendojnë për një qëndrim më të gjatë në ato vende, ndërsa brezi i dytë për qëndrim të përhershëm. Shumica e emigrantëve në vendet e Evropës Perëndimore janë nga Kosova, Maqedonia, Presheva dhe Mali i Zi.
Mu për këtë arsye vitet e fundit u hapën shkolla të shumta në gjuhën shqipe në ato vende ku shqiptarët ishin më shumë. Por, në të njëjtën kohë, për të ruajtur identitetin fetar, u morën shumë iniciativa për hapjen e xhamive, nëpër të cilat kryheshin obligimet fetare dhe ato shërbenin si qendra kulturore. Numri i këtyre sa vjen e rritet nga viti në vit. Nëpër ato qendra punojnë djem të rinj që kanë kryer fakultete islame nëpër universitete të ndryshme të Botës Islame. Përveç njohjes së gjuhës amtare, ata mësojnë edhe gjuhët e vendeve ku jetojnë dhe veprojnë, që të jenë në gjendje të komunikojnë me banorët vendës. Qendrat islame në këto vende mbajnë lidhje të vazhdueshme me Bashkësitë Islame në Prishtinë, Shkup e në Malin e Zi.
Numri i saktë i mërgimtarëve tanë në këto vende është vështirë të dihet. Supozohet se ai mund të arrijë mbi 400.000 nga të gjitha trojet shqiptare.


Ekzodi i shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë

Këtu vlen të përmendim se në fillim të viteve të nëntëdhjetë të shekullit të kaluar, pas hapjes së Shqipërisë ndaj botës, shpërtheu një ekzod me përmasa marramendëse i njohur si ekzodi i ambasadave. E tërë rinia shqiptare dëshironte të lëshonte Shqipërinë dhe ta merrte botën në sy. Llogaritet se numri i atyre që e lëshuan Shqipërinë dhe emigruan në Greqi dhe Itali, kalon shifrën prej gjysmë milioni. Kjo tragjedi është një kapitull më vete. Ajo që vlen të përmendet, është se Qeveria greke dhe Kisha ortodokse greke shfrytëzuan këtë fatkeqësi të popullit shqiptar për konvertimin e shqiptarëve me përkatësi fetare islame në krishterim, duke u bërë shantazhe që ata ti ndërronin emrat e tyre me ata grekë si hap i parë, dhe pastaj të bënin pagëzimin në ortodoksë si hap i dytë. Dhënia e lejes së qëndrimit të tyre dhe punësimi i tyre kushtëzohej me këtë procedurë. Për pranimin e këtij numri aq të madh refugjatësh në vendin e saj, Greqia merrte ndihma të konsiderueshme nga Unioni Evropian. Shqiptarët kryenin punët më të rënda dhe me djersën e tyre ndërtonin ekonominë greke, ndërsa trajtimi nga Qeveria greke pothuajse ishte i mjerueshëm. Pagesat ishin minimale dhe ata dëboheshin e u konfiskoheshin të hollat e fituara me aq mund kurdo që u tekej grekëve.
Të mos flasim për legalizimin e qëndrimit të tyre, ose marrjen e të drejtave, që u garantonin atyre ligjet ndërkombëtare, nënshkruese e të cilave ishte edhe vetë Greqia si anëtare Bashkësisë Evropiane. Ndërsa, sa i përket të drejtës së shkollimit në gjuhën amtare, apo së drejtës për hapjen e ndonjë programi informativ në gjuhën shqipe, as që mund të flitet.
Pra, ky është realiteti i Diasporës shqiptare në fillim të shekullit njëzet e një. Numri i tyre arrin në disa miliona. Është pothuajse gjysma e një populli të tërë. Është pjesa e popullit tonë të një gjaku, të një gjuhe, të një feje. Si çdokund në botë që shteti amë kujdeset për bijtë e tij kudo qofshin ata, këtë lypset ta bëjmë edhe ne. Dihet se shteti amë nuk është në pozitë që mund të bëjë shumë për ta. Por, megjithatë, diçka mund të bëhet. Këtë ua kemi borxh vëllezërve dhe motrave tona në diasporë kudo ata jetojnë dhe veprojnë. Diaspora shqiptare ka nevojë për përkrahjen tonë morale, shpirtërore e kulturore. Ajo ka nevojë ti mbajë e ti zhvillojë lidhjet vazhdimisht me trojet shqiptare prej nga janë shpërngulur. Ne po ashtu kemi nevojë për përkrahjen, ndihmat dhe përvojën e tyre në vendet ku jetojnë ata.
Dijetarët e rinj shqiptarë në diasporë kanë një barrë fisnike mbi supet e tyre, të shpërndajnë mjegullën dhe shpifjet që kanë përhapur me zell pseudoshkencëtarët shovinistë me shtrembërimet historiografike dhe të sferave të tjera në dëm të kulturës materiale e shpirtërore të popullit shqiptar. Dinjitetin e kombit dhe të vërtetën nuk ka kush ta mbrojë më mirë se bijtë e tij.10
Një rol të rëndësishëm mund dhe duhet të luajnë shkëmbimet e ndërsjella dhe të vazhdueshme midis specialistëve të të gjitha fushave të veprimtarisë njerëzore. Joshja e biznesmenëve nga vende të ndryshme për investime, dhe po ashtu e shqiptarëve të diasporës, nuk arrihet as me sentimentalizëm, as me thirrje patriotike. Ajo ka sukses vetëm kur të bashkërenditen interesat ekonomikë ose kulturorë.
Një detyrë e përhershme e Diasporës shqiptare është afirmimi i vlerave të kulturës, të artit dhe të traditës kombëtare në përgjithësi në vendin ku jetojnë mërgimtarët. Kjo është një nga ato vlera që kanë karakter të përhershëm.

----------


## liridashes

Pse ikën truri e nuk kthehet, si dhe pse nuk krijohet tru i ri në Shqipëri?
nga Adri Nurellari (Instituti Liberal)
gazeta Metropol 


Veprimtaria e Organizitës së Studentëve Shqiptarë në Botë para pak kohësh pati goxha bujë në opinionin publik shqiptar. Për shumë njerëz u duk se rreze të forta shprese u hapën befas për të mirën e Vatanit. Kjo magjepse e shqiptarëve nga diçka që vjen nga jashtë nuk është as e re dhe as e pakuptueshme. 
Nga njëra anë në historinë e shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjete dhe fillim shekullin e njëzetë ndaj kombit shqiptar ka mibzotëruar influenca e fuqishme e diasporës shqiptare. Dhe ky romantizëm patetik rilindas ja tek rishfaqet sërisht por kësaj radhe në vitin e 92-të të egzistencës së shtetit shqiptar. Nga ana tjetër për pasojë të plogështisë së brendshme është jashtëzakonisht joshëse që ti presësh zgjidhjet të gatshme nga jashtë. 
Ky artikull nuk ka për qëllim dekurajimin e iniciativës së studentëve shqiptarë jashtë por që të  aplikoj një përqasje më realiste dhe kritike ndaj situatës së burimeve njerëzore në Shqipëri në përgjithësi dhe ndaj një kërkesë spikatëse të të rinjve që studiojnë jashtë në veçanti.  
Duke nisur nga kjo e fundit, ajo që tingellon çuditshëm është kërkesa e tyre që shqiptarët e diplomuar jashtë të punësohen apriori nga shteti shqiptar. Dihet për arsye të njohura nga të gjithë, që ata që studiojnë jashtë zakonisht marrin një arsim relativisht më të mirë se shqiptarët që studiojnë brenda Shqipërisë, pra kthehen në Shqipëri me një avantazh të ndjeshëm ndaj të tjerëve që kërkojnë punë. Bile ajo që vihet re dendur është fakti që kur studentët tanë jashtë kthehen në Shqipëri sëmuren nga një sindromë që amerikanët e quajnë Big fish in a small pond që do të thotë peshk i madh ne një pellg të vogël. Gjithësesi përse u dashka që këta njerëz të trajtohen në mënyrë favorizuese duke iu shmangur konkurences së tregut të punës? Studentët shqiptarë të diplomuar jashtë mirë se të kthehen por nëse kanë diçka të mirë për ta ofruar duhet që fillimisht të garojnë e të fitojnë nëpërmjetë meritokracisë që ofron nje tregi i lirë i punës. 
 	Këtu pra del në pah problemi kryesor në Shqipëri, që është mungesa e konkurencës në tregun e punës. Ose më saktë vlen të thuhet që tregu shqiptar i punës, pavarsisht nga dëshirat tona për të patur sa më shumë njerëz të kualifkuar qe të kthehen në Shqipëri, është dekurajues për personat e kualifikuar. Ky pohim është një deduksion I natyrshëm I analizimit të tregut egzistues të punës në lidhje me cilësinë e arsimimit. 
Po të marrim në konsideratë punëdhënësin e parë potencial për një student, sektorin shtetëror ne Shqipëri i cili fatkeqësisht është I kalbur nga nepotizmi, favoritizmi, korrupsioni dhe politzimi I tejskajshëm, zorr se kualifikimi të jep dorë për të gjetur një punë. Ajo që është më e rëndësishmja per nje te diplomuar është jo mbarimi I studimeve në një universitet të mirë dhe me rezultate të larta por lidhjet personale dhe politike qe ky person ka  si dhe sasia e parave që ësthë I gatshëm për të paguar për një post. 
Po të shohim punëdhënësin e dytë potencial për të diplomuarit, pra biznesin e madh, kualifikimi cilësor zorr se pi uje. Në kushtet e ekonomisë sonë të mbyllur të mbizotëruar nga pak aktorë ekonomik që I kanë , fitimet e arritura nga bizneset e mëdhaja janë të sigurta pasi konkurrenca mungon. Nderkohë që këto fitime janë të sigurta atëhere përse u dashka që të investohet në burime cilësore njerëzore? Kjo gjë është e arsyeshme të bëhet vetëm kur nuk ka monopole apo kartele verdallë dhe kur konkurrenca e rreptë e dikton këtë nevojë. 
Punëdhënësi I tretë potencial është biznesi i vogël dhe I mesëm. Problemi I këtij biznesi është që ky biznes në Shqipëri është në pothuaj gjithmonë I ndikuar nga karakteristikat tradicionale të shoqërisë shqiptare. Ky lloj biznesi punëson kryesisht njerëz të rrethit të ngushtë familjar shoqëror prandaj  shumë e vështirë që të punësojë një person të huaj, pavarsisht nga cilësia e arsimimit.   
Biznesi I huaj normalisht është ai që sjell teknika, dhe teknologji të reja si dhe stil te ri menaxhimi që e bën më mikpritës ndaj njerëzve të arsimuar mirë. Dhe kjo shihet lehtë nga fakti që të vetmet biznese që kanë bërë trajnime për punonjësit e rinj janë dy kompanitë e telefonisë së lëvizshme si dhe bankat e huaja që kanë investuar në Shqipëri. Mirepo ky biznes është shumë I kufizuar në Shqipëri, dhe nderkohë ai pak që është, shpesh herë është përshtatur me kushtet shqiptare të mungesës së konkurencës dhe tregohet mospërfillës ndaj burimeve njerëzore. Duke patur parasysh që sektori i organizatave jo-fitimprurëse financohet pothuaj plotësisht nga para të  ardhura nga jashtë në një farë mënyre ky sektor mund të konsiderohet si shtojcë I investimeve të huaja. Ky është mbase sektori i vetëm që çmon cilësinë e arsimit dhe ka mbledhur rreth vetes një pjesë të madhe të njerëzve që kanë patur kualifikime jashtë Shqipërisë. 
Analiza racionale e prespektivës së punësimit të një studenti të sotshëm në tregun e sotshëm të punës në Shqipëri tregon qartë që ky student nuk ka shumë motive për tu kthyer nëse është jashtë apo për të mësuar intensivisht nëse është në Shqipëri pasi cilësia e arsimit që ka për të marre nuk ka për të ndikuar shumë në punësimin e tyre. Për rrjedhojë për ata që mësojnë shumë në Shqipëri mund të thuhet se veprojnë  në mënyre jo-racionale dhe e bejnë studimin të shtyrë nga pasioni, kurioziteti, ndikimi i familjes ose nga bindja se herët a vonë kanë për të ikur nga Shqipëria në kërkim të një vendi ku vlerësohet arsimi. 
Diploma universitare në Shqipëri shikohet si një liçencë që duhet marrë patjetër për hirin e një të ardhmeje të largët e të paqartë kur kjo diplomë do të hajë bukë. Ndërkohë mjetet e përdorura për ta shtënë atë në dorë (kryesisht korrupsioni dhe nepotizmi) janë më se të justifikuara për tu përdorur. 
Por nuk ësthë vetëm mundësia e mjegullt për tu punësuar në tregun e mbrapmë të punës që dekurajon te diplomuarit jashtë që të kthehen, si dhe studentët e këtushëm për të mësuar. Përpos vlerës së pakët që ka arsimi për të rritur probabilitetin e punësimit për një student egzistojnë dy alternativa të tjera që e dekurajojnë akoma më krijimin e trurit shqiptar. 
Së pari mundësia e lehtë për të emigruar ka qënë një ndër faktorët kryesorë që ka nxitur braktisjen e shkollës. Ndërkohë kriminaliteti i zhvilluar është shpesh një alternativë më joshëse se shkollimi.  Ne e dimë mjaft mirë se në Shqipëri mbizotëron një nivel  I lartë I kriminalitetit dhe se fitimet që nxirren prej tij janë shumë të larta. Nuk është shumë e vështirë që të përfshihesh në trafiqe fitimprurëse në Shqipëri. Mjafton të lësh për pak kohë mënjanë skrupujt dhe të marrësh hapin e parë pertej moralit, dhe se shpejti e gjen veten fund e krye të përfshirë në vorbullën e dallavereve të paligjshme. Për më tepër në kushtet e forcës efikase të policisë shqiptare mundësia për tu kapur është shumë e ulët. Por edhe po të kapesh falë gjyqësorit të kulluar shqiptar, ka një probabilitet shumë të lartë që të shpëtosh. Me një fjalë, në kushtet kur risku për tu ndëshkuar per bërjen e diçkaje të paligjshme është kaq i ulët është shumë tunduese të zgjidhet më mirë rruga e krimit se sa ajo e arsimimit ku risku i të qënurit i papunë është qamet i lartë. 
Kjo situatë aspak premtuese, tregon qartë se sot nuk ka një klimë të favorshme që të shtyjë trurin shqiptar që të kthehet dhe aq më pak klime nxitëse për formimin e trurit të ri. Për rrjedhojë zgjidhjen e situatës duhet ta shikojmë tek vullneti i faktorit politik për të bërë cclirimin e konkurencës ne treg si dhe sigurimin e forcës së ligjit. Padyshim që nuk mund të arrihet shumë me thirrjet Noliane të tipit mbaju nëno mos ki frikë se ke djemtë ne Amerikë etj etj. që degjohen nga këta të rinj që janë shumë të zellshëm por pak të kthjelluar me realitetin shqiptar.

----------


## friendlyboy1

ka ndonje qe te ma shpjegoj se ca eshte diaspora me sakte. Mesa kuptoj une diaspora eshte ajo pjes njerzish qe nuk eshte larguar nga vendi i tyre me dhune, por qe eshte larguar pasi jetesa ju eshte ber e pamundur per arsye politiko ekonomike.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Skandali i garrumbullit (nuk mund ti quash Diaspore) te Shqiptareve ne Toronto:

1) Nuk ka prijesa me vizion

2) Mungese infrastrukture kult-urore

3) Njerez mizantrope te shkaterruar moralisht prej nje edukate te Njeriut Te Ri te Falimentuar Socialist i cili tani eshte hedhur me koke ne ndjekje te materializmit.


Garrumbulli i Shqiptareve te larguar prej Shqipris eshte ne nje gjendje te mjerueshme. Jo vetem qe u mungojne prijesa me nje vizion se si krijohet nje bashkesi e forte por u mungon infrastruktura me themelore kult-urore. Kur nuk ka KULT nuk krijohen URA lidhje.


Komunitetet e kombesive fqinje mblidhen e festojne njeriun e kulturen e tyre nen flamurin e Kishave a Xhamiave dhe kane qene teper te sukseshem ne luften kunder asimilimit ne xhunglen multikulturale.

Krejt ndryshe puna me Shqiptaret. Observimi im eshte se rrine bashke pa ditur PSE rrine bashke.  Rrjedhimisht kjo huti shkakton pesimizem e ambivalence ndaj nevojes per te bere bashke e per te ndare te mirat e te keqijat e jetes me njeri tjetrin.

----------


## ArberXYZ

*Diaspora luan rol ne promovimin e kultures sone kudo neper bote*. Dihet qe te drejtat e saj ne vendet ku banon jane te pakta. Ne Greqi, jetojne 600 000-650 000 shqiptare, ose ndryshe 7% e te popullsise. Po te kishte liri, do te kishte perfaqesim ne parlament e kudo.

Komunieti me i madh i shqiptareve ndodhet ne Greqi, Itali, Zvicer, Gjermani e Turqi.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Problemi i shqiptarëve në Mal të Zi është problem që prek jo vetëm ndjenjat
nacioanale të shqiptarëve, është problem që ka ngërthyer në vete kujtesën e tyre
historike, të Malësisë dhe malësorëve, të shumë gjeneratave që u larguan
forcërisht nga trojet etnike, por të cilët kultivuan dashurinë e përhershme për
vendlindjen dhe kombin, të cilin dhanë jo vetëm dollarët por edhe jetën

*Shkruan: Agim Vuniqi, Farmington Hills
20 shkurt 2006*

  Demonstrata e sukseshme e realizuar me 2 Shkurt, 2006, në Uashington D.C. në kohën
kur mbaheshin "lutjet e mëngjesit" të 54-ta me radhë, ishte një ndër format e buta
të sensabilizimit të opinionit ndërkombëtarë për të denoncuar ligjet diskriminuese
kundër shqiptarëve në Mal të Zi, me specifika të veçanta në mohimin e të drejtave
institucionale për vetëqeverisje në vendet me popullësi dominante shqiptare, gati
në të gjitha fushat; administrative, sociale, politike, arsimore, ekonomike dhe
kulturore etj. 

  Organizimi i protestës paqesore mu në ditën e "lutjeve të mëngjesit" kishte
përparësitë e veta politike meqë kështu ata i dhanë sinjale të qarta Bashkësisë
Ndërkombëtare, në përgjithësi, dhe asaj amerikane, në veçanti, se problemi
shqiptar nuk duhet zgjedhur parcialisht, dhe se kërkon trajtim më serioz dhe
adekuat.  Çështë e vërteta protesta paqësore hapi edhe dilema të reja ndër
shqiptarë, të atyre që janë përgjithësisht kundër protestave dhe që më tëpër
parapëlqejnë pasivitetin politik, që është shprehje e mosguximit qytetar dhe
dogmatizmit politik, dhe atyre që përfaqësojnë konceptin konsekuent dhe
konstruktiv amerikan, atë të dinamizmit në politikë, për të lëvizur gjërat që
realisht nuk janë aspak triviale. 

  Mendoj që problemi i shqiptarëve në Mal të Zi është problem i përbashkët
shqiptarë, dhe këtë duhet vështruar jo nga pozitat paternaliste por si proces
normal të integrimeve brenda shqiptare, brenda konjukturave ekzistuese politike.
Protesta ishte shprehje e mospajtimit me politikën jo racionale të Malit të Zi që
pretendon të jetë pjesë e integrimeve brenda evropiane, prandaj dëgjimi i
kërkesave të shqiptaro-amerikanëve duhet të kuptohet edhe si çasje progresive,
meqë ata janë të interesuar që të ndihmojnë proceset demokratike në Mal të Zi, jo
ti minojnë ato, por duke mos lejuar asesi që të përfitohet mbi kurrizin e
shqiptarëve. Reformat në pushtetin lokal janë edhe kërkesë e Bashkësisë
Ndërkombëtare, pra decentralizimi i pushtetit është i pashmangshëm nëse
pretendohet nga qytetarët malazias (shumicë) sendërtimi i përpjekjeve të qeverisë
malaziase për pavarësi, përmes referendumit, që gjithsesi duhet të përceptonte
konceptin qytetar multietnik-jo atë monoetnik të pavarësmit të
 Malit të Zi, së bashku me shqiptarë dhe me realizimin e kërkesave
ekonomike-ekzistenciale të tyre, kulturore, fetare etj. 

  Meqë kërkesat e tyre janë më shumë se normale, dëshirojnë të jenë pjesë e procesit
vetëqeverisës, në ekonomi në arsim, në polici, se vetëm ashtu ndihen të mbrojtur
institucionalisht, duke u lejuar atyre që ata të kenë mundësi të realizojnë
synimet e veta qytetare dhe nacionale, që Tuzi të jetë komunë në vete, me të
drejta të plota, dhe në kuadër të kësaj komune të jenë të përfshira fshatrat e
Trieshit, Kojës e Luharit, që gjithsesi do të sforconte pozitën e Malit të Zi në
arenën ndërkombëtare, duke përquar sinjale të mirëkuptimit se Mali i Zi do të jetë
shtet i barabartë për të gjithë qytetarët, pa përjashtim. 

  Protesta paqësore ishte thirrje për përmirësimin e kushteve të shqiptarëve, duke u
mundësuar atyre integrimin e plotë nacional dhe qytetarë në të gjitha
institucionet malaziase, ngase çdo shtyerje në këtë plan, do të nënkuptonte
zvarritjen e zgjidhjes së problemeve ekzistuese dhe krijimin e klimës së
pasigurisë për qytetarët shqiptarë, dhe humbjen e besimit në institucionet
qendrore të Malit të Zi. 

  Problemi i shqiptarëve në Mal të Zi është problem që prek jo vetëm ndjenjat
nacioanale të shqiptarëve, është problem që ka ngërthyerë në vete kujtesën e tyre
historike të Malësisë dhe malësorëve, të shumë gjeneratave që u larguan forcërisht
nga trojet etnike, por të cilët kultivuan dashurinë e përhershme për vendlindjen
dhe kombin, të cilin dhanë jo vetëm dollarët por edhe jetën. 

  Shoqata e e shqiptarëve "Malësia e Madhe" me bazë në Detroit tuboi rreth vetes
elitën intelektuale dhe të biznesit, duke ngitur zërin kundër padrejtësisë që u
bëhet shqiptarëve, kudo në tokat shqiptare. Interesimi i tyre është në të gjitha
fushat, në sponsorimin e projekteve arsimore, në ekonomi, në kulturë, në
veprimtarinë botuese, në realizimin e projekteve që kultivojnë paqen, respektimin
e diversitetit kulturor, tolerancën ndërfetare, në vurjen e kontakteve të
drejpërdrejta të tyre me sentatorë dhe kongresmenë amerikanë duke i ushqyer ata me
informacione të bollshme për situatën aktuale në Ballkan, me theks të veçantë atë
shqiptare, a ka diç më humane dhe njerëzore..?. 

  Reprezentimi i tyre para opinionit amerikan është shumë i denjë, ngase ata kanë
akumuluar bagazh respektabël intelektual në Univerzitetet amerikane, prandaj çdo
nismë e tyre përshëndetet nga shumica e shqiptarëve në Amerikë, ajo është dëshmia
më e mirë se përmes tyre dhe shumë aktivistëve tjerë përcillet mesazhi i paqes,
por edhe i paknaqësisë nëse bie ndesh me rregullat e demokracisë dhe nëse shkilen
në mënyrë permanente të drejtat institucionale kolektive të shqiptarëve dhe të
tjerëve në Ballkan

  Kërkesa e vazhdueshme e qeverisë malazeze për pavarësi, është kërkesë e shkëputjes
së ndikimit dhe dominimit të politikës serbe, është pra kërkesë e natyrshme që ka
si synim ringritjen e vlerave politike, ekonomike, kulturore, gjuhësore, në
nivelin më të lartë shtetformues, pse pra kërkesat e arsyeshme të qytetarëve
shumicë- malazezëve për të cilat pajtohen plotësisht shqiptarët, t'u mohohen
atyre, kjo do të ishte politikë dështake dhe e pamoralshme, meqë shteti që
pretendon të fomohet duke u thirrur në vlerat e demokracisë, nuk do të ishte i
realizueshëm plotësisht po që se ai plotëson vetëm kërkesat e qytetarëve shumicë,
duke shkelur kërkesat e qytetarëve që janë të nacionaliteteve tjera, pakicë, por
që janë pjesë përbërëse e shtetit të ri të Malit të Zi. Kjo nuk duhet vështruar
vetëm nga konteksti i Malit të Zi të pavarur, meqë edhe ashtu ky synim duhet të
plotësohet përmes referendumit që do të organizohet nga qeveria malazeze për të
cilin janë pajtuar edhe shqiptarët në Mal të
 Zi, por edhe ata në diasporë. 

  Fundja shqiptarët në Amerikë u kanë ndihmuar shumë përfaqësuesve të Kongresit:
Dhomës së reprezentuesve dhe Senatit që të kuptojnë më për së afërmi situatën
politike në ish-Jugollavi, ata kanë meritën më madhore për shembjen e komunizmit
në ish-Jugosllavi dhe Shqipëri, prandaj ata meritojnë rrespekt edhe për faktin që
si qytetarë ameikanë-tatimpaguas janë ndërtues të prosperitetit amerikanë, ruajtës
dhe kultivues të vlerave prodemokratike amerikane. 

  Nuk do i veçoja shqiptarët veç e veç, realisht shqiptarët e Malit të Zi (jo vetëm
malësorët e Malësisë së Madhe, meqë ka të bëjë me nocion gjeografik, jo nacional)
kanë kontribut madhor në realizimin e shtetësisë së Kosovës, tendencave të Malit
të Zi për pavarësi, plotësimit të kërkesave politike gjysmake të shqiptarëve ne
Maqedoni, por edhe demokratizmit të Shqipërisë. Lirisht mund të them ata ishin dhe
janë krenaria e kombit, meqë ata u shquan duke ndihmuar, luftën dhe jetën në
Kosovë, duke ndihmuar lëvizjet politike dhe ushtarake të UÇK-së në të gjitha
territoret shqiptare, ata morën pjesë edhe drejtpërsëdrejti në luftën
vetëmbrojtëse të Kosovës duke u rradhitur anë anën e forcave të koalicionit
multinacional dhe NATO-s, edhe përmes batalionit Atlantiku.

----------


## Sabriu

Shqiptaro-amerikanët kanë bërë shum punë të mira por ajo që ka dëmtuar dhe që dëmton edhe tani në prosperitetin e shqiptarëve mbarkombëtar është se tek ata ka urrejtje dhe konflikte të shkrimeve që kan karaktere katolikocentrike apo si thuhet dikun në shkrime të ndryshme,edhe të atyreve"turkomane".Këto konflikte të qëllimshme apo të pa qëllimshme mendoi se hedhin ujë në mullirin e armiqve shekullor.Ata(shqiptaro,amerikanët) duhet të jenë të bashkuar e asesi të përqar, e sidomos elita intelektuale shqiptare ku prej të cilëve pritet shumqka e sidomos ato qështje që kan të bëjë me qështjet kombëtare shqiptare në përgjithësi.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*DIASPORA E HARRUAR*


_prof. dr. Agron Fico_

Gjatë këtyre 10 vjetëve në emigrim jetoj me diasporën, jam bërë pjesë e jetës së saj. Më kanë përthithur vëmendjen aspekte të ndryshme të frymëmarrjes dhe zhvillimit të brendshëm të diasporës. Diaspora është një fakt i njohur për realitetin shqiptar. Ka luajtur një rol me rëndësi në historinë kombëtare shqiptare. Këtu është fjala jo vetëm për ato ngulime shqiptarësh në Itali, Greqi, Turqi etj., por edhe për atë mërgatë shqiptare në SHBA, Egjipt, Rumani, Bullgari e vende të tjera. Ky shkrim bën fjalë për diasporën shqiptare në SHBA, e cila ka një histori mbi njëqindvjeçare. Ajo ka dhënë një kontribut të dukshëm në vetë fatin e Shqipërisë dhe mbarë hapësirës shqiptare. Aty lindën dhe u ngjizën lëvizje të fuqishme atdhetare dhe dolën shtetarë të mëdhenj dhe shkrimtarë të shquar si Fan Stilian Noli, Faik Konica dhe një plejadë atdhetarësh të tjerë të zjarrtë. Qysh në fillimet e shekullit të kaluar, diaspora shqiptare në SHBA, u bë mbështetja kryesore për lëvizjet, përpjekjet dhe luftërat e shqiptarëve kundër Turqve të Rinj (xhonturqve) për mëvetësinë e Shqipërisë, që u kurorëzuan me ngritjen e flamurit shqiptar më 28 Nëntor 1912 në Vlorë nga diplomati i ndritur dhe atdhetari i madh Ismail Qemali, duke e shpallur Shqipërinë shtet të pavarur. Është mjaft domethënës fakti që organizata panshqiptare Vatra, themeluar në ato vite nga Fan Noli, u bë përkrahëse e zjarrtë e shtetit të ri e të pavarur shqiptar. Veprimtaria atdhetare e Vatrës në vitet 1912-1924 është mjaft e gjallë. Diaspora shqiptare me Fan Nolin në krye dha një kontribut të dorës së parë në qëndrimin e presidentit amerikan Uilson (Woodrow Wilson) në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris më 1921, që vulosi pavarësinë dhe integritetin e shtetit shqiptar, të rrezikuar nga shtetet fqinje shovinistë Greqi, Serbi dhe Itali. Në vitet e vështira të Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe pas saj, diaspora shqiptare ishte pranë halleve dhe sfidave të shumta të Shqipërisë dhe mbarë hapësirës shqiptare. Komuniteti shqiptar i Amerikës ndriti si forcë kryesore në përkrahje të popullit shqiptar të Kosovës në përpjekjet dhe luftën kundër pushtimit ushtarak serb. Shqiptarët atdhetarë, me anë demonstratash, manifestimesh, kontaktesh me kongresmenët dhe senatorët amerikanë, e deri në Shtëpinë Bardhë, i bënë të njohura gjendjen dhe aspiratat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Më 1999-ën, krahas ndihmave me parà dhe me armë, në Kosovë shkoi batalioni Atlantiku, që luftoi krah për krah me motrat dhe vëllezërit kosovarë.
***
Ndryshimet thelbësore demokratike në Shqipëri më 1990-ën dhe dëbimi i pushtuesve serbë nga Kosova më 1999-ën, sollën ndryshime cilësore edhe në diasporë. Të ardhurit rishtas nga e gjithë hapësira shqiptare, shumica janë të shkolluar dhe të etur për të ndërtuar një jetë të re në Amerikë. diaspora e rilindur ka fituar tipare të reja shoqërore-arsimore-kulturore. Ka përpjekje për një veprimtari të qëndrueshme arsimore-kulturore jo vetëm në Nju Jork, por edhe në Boston, Miçigan, Filadelfia, Dallas e gjetkë. Shoqatat e shumta dhe me emra të ndryshëm, krahas ruajtjes së frymës së grupimit etnografik, synojnë edhe aktivitete kombëtare si, festimi i pavarësisë dhe i festave të tjera kombëtare. Disa prej tyre kanë hapur edhe klasa për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe për fëmijët që kanë lindur këtu nga familjet emigrante shqiptare.
***
Njohja nga afër dhe reale e kësaj diaspore dëshmon se ajo ka sfida, të cilat Shqipëria dhe Kosova duhet ti njohin dhe të ndihmojnë në kapërcimin e tyre. Për këtë kërkohet që të ndryshojë përfytyrimi dhe koncepti folklorik për vetë diasporën ose, thënë ndryshe, koncepti tradicional i shek XIX, që e shikonte diasporën thjesht vetëm në këndin më të ngushtë ekonomik. Ky koncept folklorik-tradicional mbahet ende gjallë edhe nga fakti se, përfaqësitë diplomatike të Shqipërisë në Uashington dhe në Nju Jork kanë qenë dhe janë pothuajse të paafta për të ndërmarrë studime ose vëzhgime bashkëkohore për gjendjen reale të diasporës sot. Këta diplomatë e kanë ngushtuar rrezen e njohjes kryesisht tek piceritë ose restorantet e kategorive të dyta dhe të treta të shqiptarëve. Ata aspak ose tepër rrallë i sheh nëpër përurimet ose veprimtaritë kulturore-shkencore-arsimore të komunitetit të shqiptarëve në Amerikë. Ata pothuajse nuk kanë kontakte dhe nuk takojnë kurrë intelektualët e diasporës dhe njerëzit e artit e të kulturës që kanë ardhur nga hapësira shqiptare në Amerikë këta dhjetëvjeçarët e fundit. Nga ana tjetër ndodh që delegacionet e ndryshme shtetërore ose partiake, që vijnë kryesisht në prag fushatash të zgjedhjeve parlamentare ose partiake nga Kosova ose nga Shqipëria, mblidhen dhe takohen me njerëzit e restoranteve, picerive ose me kujdestarë ndërtesash. Kështu, nga takimi dhe biseda me këta shqiptarë, këto delegacione nuk mësojnë ndonjë gjë me peshë dhe konkrete për diasporën në tërësi. Pra, rrethi është i mbyllur. Vijnë e ikin dhe këta shtetarë ose partiakë pasionantë nuk marrin vesh as nuk kuptojnë dot pulsin e vërtetë të kësaj diaspore. Ndodh edhe një fenomen tjetër që tregon mungesë serioziteti. Delegacionet nga diaspora, që janë persona fare pak të njohur ose me status të vogël intelektual e publik, në masmedian shqiptare ose atë të Kosovës, paraqiten si diva të diasporës, që premtojnë gjëra të mëdha, por nuk bëjnë dot asgjë. Pra, edhe në këtë rast, palët pritëse në atdhe, nuk mund të kuptojnë as hijen e halleve të diasporës.
Po cilat janë këto veçori dhe cilat janë disa nga sfidat që has sot diaspora shqiptare në Amerikë? diaspora shqiptare është një komunitet i fuqishëm demokratik dhe plot energji, që ka të drejtën të dëgjohet në instancat më të larta të shtetit shqiptar dhe atij të Kosovës. Në ligjin themelor, në Kushtetutë, duhet të bëhen ndryshime dhe të përfshihet e drejta e votimit edhe për shqiptarët në emigracion dhe mbi të gjitha tu njihet e drejta që të kenë deputetët e tyre. Kjo është kryesore, sepse lidh ligjërisht shtetet mëmë me gjymtyrët e veta të larguara. Po përmend vetëm një fakt: Kroacia ka 13 deputetë nga diaspora e vet. Disa shtete kanë madje edhe ministri të diasporës. Nevoja e trajtimit së problemeve jetike që ka diaspora nuk mund të zgjidhet vetëm me ngritje qendrash studimore, qoftë edhe me ndonjë institut për diasporën, pa u krijuar së pari kuadri i duhur ligjor për diasporën. Pas vendosjes së sistemit demokratik në Shqipëri dhe mbas shpalljes së shpejti edhe të shtetit të pavarur të Kosovës, është më se e natyrshme që, në përfaqësitë diplomatike shqiptare apo kosovare nëpër vende të huaja, të ketë edhe diplomatë nga diaspora. Dihet se kjo diasporë ka me dhjetëra shqiptarë me status të lartë politik, kulturor, publik dhe arsimor që do ti bënin nder kombit po të emëroheshin në këto përfaqësi. Ne kemi vetëm një dëshirë: me ndihmue sa ma tepër kombin tonë -më kumtonte në një bisedë atdhetari i familjes së njohur Bytyçi, zoti Sabit. kemi shumë përvojë, njohje dhe lidhje me instucionet amerikane, që do të lehtësonin dhe shpejtonin bashkëpunimin me shtetin amë. diaspora shqiptare ndeshet me çështjen e ruajtjes së identitetit të vet kombëtar, të gjuhës dhe traditave kombëtare në gjirin e shoqërisë multietnike amerikane, që ka një forcë dhe energji të fuqishme asimiluese. Kombet e tjera e kanë zgjidhur çështjen e ruajtjes së identitetit duke ngritur një sistem të tërë: shtëpi kulture, institucione arsimore, librari, teatro etnikë, etj. Komuniteti shqiptar ka pasur dhe ka veprimtarë, të cilët kanë bërë dhe bëjnë përpjekje të lavdërueshme për ruajtjen e identitetit, por mundësitë i kanë të pakta. Mjafton të përmendim se, as në Nju Jork nuk ka ndonjë qendër shqiptare, ndonjë dyqan ku të shitej libri shqip, apo ndonjë sallë ku të jepeshin programe artistike dhe kulturore shqiptare, ashtu siç kanë gjithë grupet e tjera etnike, duke përfshirë edhe fqinjët tanë. Përpjekjet e intelektualëve vullnetmirë dhe aktivistëve atdhetarë nuk kanë mjaftuar për të arritur këto objektiva. Shteti i Shqipërisë dhe ai i Kosovës duhet të investojnë, të ndihmojnë financiarisht për të hedhur bazat e këtyre institucioneve në diasporë.

***
Jeta publike dhe kulturore-artistike e diasporës funksionon nëpërmjet shoqatave, të cilat janë anemike dhe kryesisht janë ngritur mbi baza etnografike-krahinore. Shoqatomania është gërshetuar shpesh edhe me partimaninë. Kjo bën që këto shoqata dhe parti të ngjajnë më shumë me klube, që mblidhen kryesisht për festën e 28 nëntorit ose për të përkujtuar ndonjë figurë të krahinës së vet. Ka munguar dhe mungon një bashkëpunim midis këtyre shoqatave, të cilat shpesh edhe shpërfillin njëra-tjetrën.
Po sjell një fakt nga kohët e fundit. Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arteve Shqiptaro-Amerikane bashkë me teatrin shqiptar në Amerikë, organizuan një mbrëmje kulturore me rastin e 70-vjetorit të shkrimtarit të madh Ismail Kadare në mjediset e lokalit të Bruno Selimit në Manhatan. Pjesëmarrësit ishin intelektualë, artistë, biznesmenë, shkrimtarë etj. Mbrëmja pati jehonë të mirë dhe u përshëndet si një arritje e komunitetit tonë. Pas disa javëve, me rastin e ardhjes së shkrimtarit Ismail Kadare në universitetin e njohur të Kolumbias në Nju Jork për të mbajtur një temë akademike, një shoqatë me emrin Këshilli shqiptaro-amerikan organizoi një mbrëmje për ti dhënë një çmim shkrimtarit të njohur. Po të bashkëpunohej edhe me Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe institucionet e lart-përmendura, kjo ngjarje do të kishte një nivel më të mirë. diaspora shqiptare në Amerikë mendjen dhe zemrën e ka në Shqipëri, në Kosovë e në mbarë hapësirën shqiptare, por edhe këto nga ana e tyre të mos e lënë diasporën të harruar dhe të mos kujtohen për të vetëm në prag fushatash elektorale parlamentare ose zgjedhjesh partiake. Në përfundim mund të thuhet se në shekullin XXI vetë jeta dhe ekzistenca e diasporës duhet të shikohet në këndin e një koncepti bashkëkohor integrues me kombin tonë.

21/07/2006
KATEGORIA: Analiza.SHEKULLI.

----------

